# Jellyfish



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I was down in late May-early June and the jellyfish were thick as thieves and they stung the crap out of me and my kids. Now I have spent a great deal of time in different area of the ocean both Atlantic and Pacific and have never seen them that bad. We all thought you have some of the nicest beaches around and the fishing isn't too shabby either but are they that dang bad every year at that time because we were thinking of coming down again and would like to avoid the lousy jellyfish the best we could.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *minkmaster (8/25/2008)*I was down in late May-early June and the jellyfish were thick as thieves and they stung the crap out of me and my kids. Now I have spent a great deal of time in different area of the ocean both Atlantic and Pacific and have never seen them that bad. We all thought you have some of the nicest beaches around and the fishing isn't too shabby either but are they that dang bad every year at that time because we were thinking of coming down again and would like to avoid the lousy jellyfish the best we could.


This year was an unusuall year for Jellyfish. They are usually here at the worse time for tourist and visitors. But usually they are only thick for about 3 weeks. This year they stuck around longer and were worse than usual. But usually the Mid May to mid June are when they are thick forbit.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Does fishing stay white hot later in June because early June was pretty awesome for specks, reds, and flounder. I also had a blast catching mangroves and sheephead on a lite rod.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *minkmaster (8/25/2008)*Does fishing stay white hot later in June because early June was pretty awesome for specks, reds, and flounder. I also had a blast catching mangroves and sheephead on a lite rod.


From what I know, the trout bite seems to slow down considerably during the day. Mostly early morning for the trout bite. After that the sun just cooks the flats and the fish head for deeper water. But I can't catch anything on a hook and line. I prefer to vent mine with a spearshaft before they get out of the water, if you know what I mean. 

Mangroves are still pretty thick right now. The sheephead go into hiding soon after spring (end of may).


----------

